# Half Lives - PCT etc etc etc



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

A repeat post for anyone interested.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catnolv.htm


----------



## gr81 (Jun 11, 2003)

Good looking out mudge


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2003)

*Half Lives - List of Sides*

Oral steroids Drug Active half-life 
Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours 
Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours 
Dianabol (methandrostenolone, methandienone) 4.5 to 6 hours 
Methyltestosterone 4 days 
Winstrol (stanozolol)
(tablets or depot taken orally) 9 hours 



Depot steroids Drug Active half-life 
Deca-durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 15 days 
Equipoise 14 days 
Finaject (trenbolone acetate) 3 days 
Primobolan (methenolone enanthate) 10.5 days 
Sustanon or Omnadren 15 to 18 days 
(I have now seen data from a lab tech 'proving' that EOD is neccessary for good blood levels with sust)
Testosterone Cypionate 12 days 
Testosterone Enanthate 10.5 days 
Testosterone Propionate 4.5 days 
Testosterone Suspension 1 day 
* Winstrol (stanozolol) 1 day 


*Winstrol depot does not actually possess a classical half-life because it is un-esterified. Instead, the microcrystals dissolve slowly. Once they have all dissolved levels of the drug fall very rapidly. It is still an important consideration, and we have included it with a half-life of one day. 


Steroid esters Drug Active half-life 
Formate 1.5 days 
Acetate 3 days 
Propionate 4.5 days 
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days (dont believe this is correct)
Butyrate 6 days 
Valerate 7.5 days 
Hexanoate 9 days 
Caproate 9 days 
Isocaproate 9 days 
Heptanoate 10.5 days 
Enanthate 10.5 days 
Octanoate 12 days 
Cypionate 12 days 
Nonanoate 13.5 days 
Decanoate 15 days 
Undecanoate 16.5 days 



Ancillaries Drug Active half-life 
Arimidex 3 days 
Clenbuterol 1.5 days 
Clomid 5 days 
Cytadren 6 hours 
Ephedrine 6 hours 
T3 10 hours 


A practical example is if one was to inject 100mg of testosterone propionate and allow blood levels to peak. In 4.5 days time (half-life duration from the above tables) and providing no other injections had taken place, the level would be reduced to 50mg. Again, a further 4.5 days down the line and levels would have dropped to 25mg, and the value keeps halving every 4.5 days. 

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-steroid-half-life.asp

Detection times for AAS 

Boldenone Undecyclenate 4-5 months 
Clen 4-5 Days 
Ephedrin 6-10 Days 
Halo 2 months 
Proviron 5 weeks 
D-Bol 5 weeks 
Methamphetamin 6-10 Days 
Primo Depot 4-5 weeks 
Deca 18 months 
Nandrolon Phenylprop 12 months 
Anavar 3 weeks 
Anadrol 2 months 
Winny oral 3 weeks 
Winny inj 2 months 
Test cyp 3 months 
Test enat 3 months 
Sustanon 3 months 
Test Prop 2-3 weeks 
Andriol 1 week 
Tremolon Acet 4-5 weeks 
Test supspenison No metabolites. t/e should 
be back to normal in days. 

Factors which influence the detection times 


Metabolism 
Fluid intake 
Tolerance to the drug 
Frequency of intake 
Duration of intake 
Body fat 
Potency of drug 
Dosage

Ester actual mg/100mg dose 
test no ester 100 
tren acetate 87 
test prop 83 
test enanth 72 
test cyp 70 
test undecan 63


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)

More gr8 info bud....keep it coming...I'm sure it's well appreciated


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2003)

Thread on possible side effects

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18638


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

More stuph
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21805


----------



## PB&J (Jun 24, 2003)

How do you buy clomid? I heard you don't need a prescription.

Where would you get it?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2003)

Look in my sig line!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> How do you buy clomid? I heard you don't need a prescription.
> 
> Where would you get it?



You can buy it online, its not a controlled substance but its not "legal" to buy without a scrip.

DG, I could only find Liquid Nolva but no Clomid at AvantLabs?

www.liquidresearch.com would be one such company.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> You can buy it online, its not a controlled substance but its not "legal" to buy without a scrip.
> 
> www.liquidresearch.com would be one such company.



Have you tried it from them???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2003)

That's one, but universalkits.com has it also!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2003)

I didn't find it DG, post a link for us. Never mind, here it is:

http://www.universalkits.com/Post Therapy.htm
How I missed that I dont know.

PB, LR is well known, quick and honest.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 26, 2003)

Injectible Esters - weight of total substance

1. Ester Size: Acetate. No. Carbons: 2, Frequency of Inj.: 2-3 days, Percentage of weight: 13%

2. Ester Size: Propionate. No. Carbons: 3, Frequency of Inj.: 3 days, Percentage of Weight: 17%

3. Ester Size: Enanthate. No. Carbons: 7, Frequency of Inj.: 1 week, Percentage of Weight: 28%

4. Ester Size: Cypionate. No, Carbons: 8, Frequency of Inj.: 1 week, Percentage of Weight: 30%

5. Ester Size: Phenylpropionate. No. Carbons: 9, Frequency of Inj.: 4-5 days, Percentage of Weight: 33%

6. Ester Size: Decanoate. No. Carbons: 10, Frequency of Inj.: 10-12 days, Percentage of Weight: 36%

-Credits, Muscular Development magazine 2003


----------



## Mudge (Jun 26, 2003)

More from T-Mag



> Recharging the Boys
> 
> Q: Should a steroid user "load" Clomid? I've heard mixed opinions. What about other anti-estrogen drugs?
> 
> ...


----------



## pmorphy1 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry, there is no source posting or requesting. Things of that nature put this board or any board with such activity in jeapordy, more than one board has been shut down from open source posts.

Thanks


----------



## Mifody (Jun 29, 2003)

watch out for that research liquid stuff.. i got some liquidex from pnp... holy hell it tastes bad     works though


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

> Understanding Post Cycle ???T??? Recovery
> By William Llewellyn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

Thread on various recouperation stuff

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=370534


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

> By William Llwellyn
> 
> I have received a lot of heat lately about my preference for Nolvadex over Clomid, which I hold for all purposes of use (in the bodybuilding world anyway); as an anti-estrogen, an HDL (good) cholesterol-supporting drug, and as a testosterone-stimulating compound. Most people use Nolvadex to combat gynecomastia over Clomid anyway, so that is an easy sell. And for cholesterol, well, most bodybuilders unfortunately pay little attention to this important issue, so by way of disinterest, another easy opinion to discuss. But when it comes to using Nolvadex for increasing endogenous testosterone release, bodybuilders just do not want to hear it. They only seem to want Clomid. I can only guess that this is based on a long rooted misunderstanding of the actions of the two drugs. In this article I would therefore like to discuss the specifics for these two agents, and explain clearly the usefulness of Nolvadex for the specific purpose of increasing testosterone production.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

> Clomiphene Citrate
> 
> Clomiphene citrate (brand name Clomid, Serophene) is used to induce ovulation. It revolutionized the field of infertility in the late 1950s.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

> How Does Clomiphene work?
> Clomiphene acts by blocking the ability of cells in the hypothalamus (a specialized gland in the brain which orchestrates the body's hormonal changes) to detect the amount of estrogen (a hormone produced by the ovarian follicle(s) present in the blood. When the hypothalamus senses a deficiency of estrogen, it responds by releasing messages to the pituitary gland (a small structure suspended by a stalk from the base of the brain, located above the roof of the mouth). The pituitary gland in turn releases high amounts of Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH). The function of FSH is to initiate the growth of ovarian follicles which as mentioned, contain eggs and produce estrogen. Estrogen prepares the uterine lining to receive the embryo(s) about six days after ovulation. As soon as estrogen levels rise sufficiently, either in response to clomiphene or in natural cycles, there should be a rapid release of luteinizing hormone (LH) from the pituitary gland. It is LH that triggers the ovulation process and maturation of the eggs.
> When clomiphene is administered, a spontaneous LH surge will usually take place; however, in order to ensure that ovulation actually occurs, the administration of human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) is sometimes recommended. hCG is a hormone produced during pregnancy that is similar to LH in structure and effect. It is given when the follicle(s) have attained optimal growth, as indicated by ultrasound examination and the measurement of plasma estradiol concentrations. In patients who receive clomiphene from cycle day 2 through 6, this peak response can be anticipated around day 12 of the treatment cycle. It is for this reason that ultrasound examinations and plasma estradiol measurements are performed at this time. The administration of hCG on the 12th day of an optimally stimulated clomiphene cycle is an insurance aimed at making certain that ovulation occurs even if the pituitary gland does not initiate its own LH surge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reality (Jul 6, 2003)

Now that is extremely interesting.....


----------



## Mudge (Jul 6, 2003)

Its looking like HCG is important for anyone that notices shrinkage of the jewels, for a quicker recoup. Otherwise cycle breaks should be longer IMO from the above reading.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2003)

HCG post
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19058


----------



## Mudge (Jul 20, 2003)

Tamoxifen vs. Letrozole

http://www.medhelp.org/forums/BreastCancer/messages/1009a.html


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2003)

> How to mix HCG
> 
> HCG is unlike the steroid injections in that it requires two ampoules in combination to make one treatment.
> Thus two ampoules brought into place for one injection.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2003)

> HCG/ Nolvadex rationale:
> 
> Tamoxifen does not suppress LH and T ! Keep looking and you will find human studies clearly showing this, and in fact its superiority over Clomid in stimulating both. I'm thinking of putting together a comprehensive article on this, so you guys understand how Clomid and Nolvadex work, and their differences, a little better. Plus if any SERM has estrogenic effects in the AP it is Clomid, not Nolvadex, which is why I prefer tamoxifen( it is a technical advantage, not a big one in the real world though)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2003)

Reused pin pictures - abcess pictures

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18764


----------



## Mudge (Aug 25, 2003)

HMG

Humegon 
Pergonal 
In Canada-

Humegon 
Pergonal 

Other commonly used names are human menopausal gonadotropins (hMG) , human gonadotropins , and menotrophin .



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category 

Gonadotropin
Infertility therapy adjunct

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Description 

Menotropins (men-oh-TROE-pins) are a mixture of follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH) that are naturally produced by the pituitary gland.

-

Use in females-FSH is primarily responsible for stimulating growth of the ovarian follicle, which includes the developing egg, the cells surrounding the egg that produce the hormones needed to support a pregnancy, and the fluid around the egg. As the follicle grows, an increasing amount of the hormone estrogen is produced by the cells in the follicle and released into the bloodstream. Estrogen causes the endometrium (lining of the uterus) to thicken before ovulation occurs. The higher blood levels of estrogen will also tell the hypothalamus and pituitary gland to slow the production and release of FSH.

LH also helps to increase the amount of estrogen produced by the follicle cells. However, its main function is to cause ovulation. The sharp rise in the blood level of LH that triggers ovulation is called the LH surge. After ovulation, the group of hormone-producing follicle cells become the corpus luteum, which will produce estrogen and large amounts of another hormone, progesterone. Progesterone causes the endometrium to mature so that it can support implantation of the fertilized egg or embryo. If implantation of a fertilized egg does not occur, the levels of estrogen and progesterone decrease, the endometrium sloughs off, and menstruation occurs.

Menotropins are usually given in combination with human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG). The actions of hCG are almost the same as those of LH. It is given to simulate the natural LH surge. This results in ovulation at an expected time.

Many women choosing treatment with menotropins have already tried clomiphene (e.g., Serophene) and have not been able to conceive yet. Menotropins may also be used to cause the ovary to produce several follicles, which can then be harvested for use in gamete intrafallopian transfer (GIFT) or fertilization (IVF).

-

Use in males-Menotropins are used to stimulate the production of sperm in some forms of male infertility.

Menotropins are to be given only by or under the supervision of your doctor. It is available in the following dosage form: 

Parenteral 
Injection (U.S. and Canada)


----------



## mrguy (Aug 26, 2003)

Try medsmex.com

They have both.

Order took about 14 days to get for me. I had to sign for it, but then they are not eligle either, so no big deal.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2003)

Not sure what brand you looked at but I can't find any HCG, and I have over a page long list of brands (HCG).


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

> There seems to be increasing evidence that progesterone may be valuable in restoring or maintaining HPTA functioning.
> One study examined the effects of testosterone and estrogen on NPY receptors. Progesterone administration showed and increase in serum LH levels. The study demonstrated that Progesterone was an antagonist of the Y2 NPY receptor, which may account for a greater stimulation of the Y1 receptor, known to increase gnRH output.
> 
> Parker SL, Carroll BL, Kalra SP, St-Pierre S, Fournier A, Crowley WR.
> ...





> In females estrogen does exert a positive feedback effect on LH secretion immediately before ovulation. The LH surge is thought to actually induce ovulation. When progesterone synthesis is blocked with enzyme inhibitors, the LH surge is absent. So progesterone is clearly important for the preovulatory LH surge (1).
> 
> Males of any species, unlike females, are not supposed to exhibit any positive feedback effect of estrogen on LH production, or so the dogma goes. But your post got me searching medline to see if I could find any evidence of a positive effect of estrogen on LH in males when progesterone was administered. Remarkably, it seems to happen, at least in rats (2). I found that astonishing.
> 
> ...





> 1: Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 2003 Apr;58(4):506-12.
> 
> Demonstration of progesterone receptor-mediated gonadotrophin suppression in the human male.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

> Effect of test on LH/FSH:
> 
> 
> Testosterone suppression of the HPT axis.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

> HCG - info and faq
> 
> Upon researching hcg and post cycle therapy i came across what i allready knew.........thus conflicting arguments on usage . certain gurus say at the start and during , while the opposite side of the spectrum some say post cycle....... the following is relative info in which i came across:
> 
> HCG: This does nothing with regard to inhibition of the hypothalamus and pituitary. Rather it acts like LH, and causes the testicles to produce testosterone just as if LH were present. It is useful then for avoiding testicular atrophy during the cycle. The best dosing method is to use small amounts frequently: 500 IU per day is sufficient, and 1000 IU may optionally be used. The amount may be given as a single daily dose or divided into two doses. Administration may be intramuscular or subcutaneous. More is not better: too much HCG can result in downregulation of the LH receptors in the testes, and is therefore counterproductive. Overdosing of HCG can also result in gynecomastia.





> Steroids: The New Rules - Bringing The Science of steroid use into the 21st century....by Brock Strasser
> 
> I have some news for you that should change the way you look at and subsequently use and cycle anabolic steroids. For the longest time, we???ve developed and based our cycling theories on the limited pharmacodynamic and pharmacokinetic data that we???ve extrapolated from primarily murine (mice) and rat models. I don???t have to tell you that the effects a steroid has on a rodent probably aren???t homologous to the effects that a steroid will have on a human. Sure, they run around their cages flexing in the mirror all the time and tend to be more popular with all the lady mice, but despite this similarity with humans, there are differences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

Lipid profiles



> Worst side of AAS use and how to counter
> Why is it that users don't realize that the worst side of steroid use is a VERY shitty lipid profile. Well I think it's because one cannot SEE a shitty lipid profile and you don't feel bad with it.
> 
> I would venture to say that it is universal with men that are taking even half decent doses of gear.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

Looks like when you can't get HMG, HCG/Nolva/Clomid is going to be the arsenal of choice.



> "An Uncontrolled Clinical Trial for Treatment of
> Androgen Induced Hypogonadism" by Michael C. Scally, M.D. And Andrew L. Hodge, M.S. :
> 
> "It was discovered that although both clomiphene citrate and tamoxifen met with some success, when combined together they achieved a more significant increase in gonadotropin production."


----------



## Mudge (Sep 21, 2003)

Blood test reference ranges from Quest Diagnostics (biggest lab network in the US): 

CBC with Differential and Platelet 
White Blood Cell count: 3.8 - 10.8 Thous/mcL
Red Blood Cell count: 4.2 - 5.8 Mill/mcl
Hemoglobin: 13.2 - 17.1 g/dL
Hematocrit: 38.5 - 50.0%
MCV: 80 - 100 fL
MCH: 27 - 33 pg
MCHC: 32 - 36 g/dL
RDW: 11 - 15%
Platelet Count: 140 - 400 Thous/mcL
MPV: 7.5 - 11.5 fL
Neutrophils, Absolute: 1500 - 7800 Cells/mcL
Lymphocytes, Absolute: 850 - 3900 Cells/mcL
Monocytes, Absolute: 200 - 950 Cells/mcL
Eosinophils, Absolute: 15 - 500 Cells/mcL
Basophils, Absolute: 0 - 200 Cells/mcL

Glucose, non-fasting: 65 - 125 mg/dL
Glucose, fasting: 65 - 109 mg/dL

Automated Chemistries
Urea Nitrogen: 7 -25 mg/dL
Creatinine: 0.5 - 1.4 mg/dL
BUN/Creatinine: 6 - 25
Sodium: 135 - 146 mmol/L
Potassium: 3.5 - 5.3 mmol/L
Chloride: 98 - 110 mmol/L
Carbon Dioxide: 21 - 33 mmol/L
Calcium: 8.5 - 10.4 mg/dL
Phosphorus: 2.5 - 4.5 mg/dL
Alkaline Phosphatase: 20 -125 U/L
Liver enzyme, AST: 2 - 50 U/L
Liver enzyme, ALT: 2 - 60 U/L
Bilirubin, Total: 0.2 - 1.5 mg/dL
Bilirubin, Direct: 0.0 - 0.3 mg/dL
Protein, Total: 6.9 - 8.3 g/dL
Albumin: 3.7 - 5.1 g/dL
Globulin, Calculated: 2.2 - 4.2 g/dL
A/G ratio: 0.8 - 2.0
LD: 100 - 250 U/L
Uric Acid: 2.7 - 8.2 mg/dL
GGT: 2 - 80 U/L
Cholesterol, Total: < 200 mg/dL
Triglycerides: < 150 mg/dL
Iron: 40 - 190 ug/dL

Thyroid Panel
T3, Total: 60 - 181 ng/dL
T4, Free: 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL
T4, Total: 4.5 - 12.8 ug/dL
TSH: 0.4 - 5.5 mIU/L

Homocysteine (Cardio) , FPIA
Homocysteine: < 11.4 MICROmol/L

PSA - Prostate Specific Antigen
PSA, Total: < 4.1 ng/mL
PSA, Free and Free %: See ref. scale below
Reference scale:
PSA, 0 - 2 ng/mL = approx. 1% Probability of Cancer
PSA, 2 - 4 ng/mL = approx. 15% Probability of Cancer
PSA, 4.1 - 10 ng/mL & Free 0-10% = approx. 56% Probability of Cancer
PSA, 4.1 - 10 ng/mL & Free 11-15% = approx. 28% Probability of Cancer
PSA, 4.1 - 10 ng/mL & Free 16-20% = approx. 20% Probability of Cancer
PSA, 4.1 - 10 ng/mL & Free 21-25% = approx. 16% Probability of Cancer
PSA, 4.1 - 10 ng/mL & Free > 26% = approx. 8% Probability of Cancer
PSA > 10 = > 50% Probability of Cancer

Testosterone, LH & Estradiol
Testosterone, Total: 260 - 1000 ng/dL
Testosterone, Free: 50 - 210 pg/mL
Testosterone, Free %: 1.0 - 2.7%
Estradiol: < 32 pg/mL
LH: 1.5 - 9.3 mIU/mL


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2003)

DrJMW said:
			
		

> 1.  Use a superior antiestrogen and/or a superior antiprolactin/antiprogestronic DURING the cycle.  Aromasin is the superior antiestrogen and Dostinex is the superior antiprolactin med.  dostinex is useful when using DECA, Tren/FINA, etc.
> 
> 2.  Keep your AAS cycles eight weeks or so long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2003)

LH=LUTEINIZING HORMONE. RESPONSIBLE FOR STIMULATING TESTOS PRODUCTION IN TESTES. 
FSH=FOLLICLE STIMULATING HORMONE. RESPONSIBLE FOR STIMULATING SPERM PRODUCTION IN TESTES.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2003)

High bodyfat = gyno risk because, it is the aromatase enzyme in adipose tissue that does most of the conversion of testos to estrogen.


----------



## BigMike (Oct 3, 2003)

*clenbuterol and "clem"*

Is clenbuterol and "clem" the same thing? And are they better to take for a male than Deca Durabolin?

Anyone?Anyone?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2003)

Clenbuterol is the correct spelling, clem is not but clen is used for shorthand.

They are not even closely related, clen is anti-catabolic but it is not massively anabolic either, it is not an injectable steroid, so dont expect a clen cycle to be magical like test + deca. Personally I would not do deca by itself.
Clen
http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprofiles.php?steroid=89

Deca-Durabolin
http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprofiles.php?steroid=32


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2003)

> Clomid
> Pharmaceutical Name: Clomiphene (as citrate)
> Molecular weight of base: 405.9663
> Molecular weight of ester: 192.125 (citric acid, 6 carbons)
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

> Clomid and HCG
> By Nick and Bigfella - MuscleTalk.co.uk moderators
> Nick can be contacted through the Muscletalk forum for any questions or comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

DrJMW said:
			
		

> *I just finished reading ALR's book, Building the Perfect Beast. I highly recommend your reading this book. There was a line in this book that got me thinking about Nolvadex vs. Clomid.
> 
> I still believe that HCG use--either throughout the cycle or during a distinct PCT cycle--is required. It is imperative to rapidly increase testicular mass. Now, previously, I was touting Nolvadex as the antiestrogen of choice to use along with the HCG. Nolvadex acts as an antiestrogen here to block new estrogen formation as a result of recovery and it stimulates the pituitary to begin releasing LH again. The only pitfall with using Nolvadex is that it does, in fact, reduce IGF-1 levels. This is important--we do not want to reduce IGF-1 levels..EVER. So, let's substitute Clomid in place of Nolvadex. I believe that, despite the debate of Clomid vs Nolvadex (effectiveness, sides, etc), lowering IGF-1 levels is taboo. Clomid does everything that Nolvadex does. Clomid has not been proven to lower IGF-1 levels, as far as I know. Thanks to ALR and his great book, Building the Perfect Beast. *


----------



## Mudge (Jul 27, 2004)

Interactions of the Hypothalamus, Pituitary, and Testes (HPTA)

During a cycle of AAS, natural production of testosterone decreases, often times to zero. In many cases, the diminished natural testosterone production causes a cessation of sperm production (spermatogenesis), and the male becomes sterile. After the cycle, the body's ability to make testosterone may take months to start again. Aside from the undesirable sterility and loss of strength, other hormone levels get out of whack because of the low testosterone, and cause other problems such as increased body fat and depression. The body produces many hormones, and the levels of most hormones are interrelated. This article will examine the factors involved in regulating the production of certain hormones in the body, particularly by the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis. As always, the author does not condone the use of steroids by persons not under the care and guidance of a qualified physician.

Endogenous Testosterone
Where is testosterone made in the body? Well, about 95% is produced in the testicles, in special cells called "interstitial cells" or Leydig cells. These cells surround cells in the seminiferous tubules, called Sertoli cells, whose function is to produce sperm. Spermatogenesis in the Sertoli cells requires testosterone, and when endogenous testosterone diminishes, then sperm production stops (and you end up with raisins). Bear in mind that Leydig cells and Sertoli cells are in close proximity to each other. Therefore, the testosterone concentration is high, relative to the concentration in the bloodstream. Sertoli cells require high testosterone concentration for the sperm cells to begin the maturation process. So, even though you might have "a lot" of exogenous testosterone when on-cycle, the concentration is not high enough at the Sertoli cells to promote spermatogenesis because the Leydig cells have shut down. This, combined with a lack of Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH), renders many men sterile during a cycle.

The "Axis"
Hang on a minute, the Leydig cells shut down? Why? How? 

Well, the short answer is, "hormones". Hormones are the body's way of sending signals, or information from one part of the body to another. In a computer, electrons (electricity) act as the signal; in the body (which doesn't have wires!), the signals must be sent with chemicals, and that is the role of hormones. The term "HPT Axis" refers to the interaction of the hypothalamus, pituitary, and testes (there are other axes as well). For the Leydig cells, Luteinizing hormone (LH) is released from the pituitary and it signals the Leydig cells to produce testosterone. Similarly, the pituitary releases FSH, and it tells the Sertoli cells to make sperm (as well as androgen-binding-protein). The pituitary is a gland that produces and stores a number of hormones, under the control of the hypothalamus. The hypothalamus might be considered to be the General (as in military), and the pituitary would be a Colonel under the General's command. The hypothalamus decides how the body's organs should operate, and the pituitary gives the actual "orders" to the target organs. Some of the "signaling" hormones made or stored in the pituitary are:

Growth Hormone
IGF-I and IGF-II
Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH)
Vasopressin (or Antidiuretic hormone)
Luteininzing Hormone (LH)
Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
Adrenocorticotropic Hormone (ACTH) 

The hypothalamus and the pituitary are very close together, and are located at the base of the brain. Just as the pituitary uses hormones to signal the target organ (testes, thyroid, etc) to do something, the hypothalamus uses other hormones to signal the pituitary to do its job. Some of these "Hypothalamic Releasing Factors" are (along with the pituitary hormones affected):

Hypothalamic Hormone: Regulates: 
Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone LH, FSH 
Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone GH 
Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone TSH 
Corticotropin Releasing Hormone ACTH 

But how does the hypothalamus know when its commands have been carried out? By what's called a "feedback loop". Just as a General relies on reports from the field, the hypothalamus must monitor the results of its commands. The hypothalamus has sensors (receptors) to determine the levels of the chemicals (hormones) produced by the target organs. For our purposes, we will examine only one feedback loop, the one involving the testes.

The hypothalamus has both androgen receptors and estrogen receptors. When the level of either hormone gets too high, the receptors become more highly activated, and the hypothalamus stops sending Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone to the pituitary. The pituitary, in turn, stops sending LH and FSH to the testes. Thus, the signal is, "stop producing testosterone (and sperm)". We know that androgens (and NOT just estrogen) stop the action of the testes because exogenous DHT by itself (which cannot convert to estrogen) is very effective at shutting down the testes. A schematic of the HPTA (and other glands) is shown below. Note that the other glands are involved in feedback mechanism also.

What does the estrogen/androgen feedback loop mean to bodybuilders? It means that, when using exogenous androgens, the hypothalamus is very effectively signaled (by binding to the AR's on the hypothalamus) that there is plenty of androgen, and that the testes should be shut down. As long as the level of exogenous androgen is high enough, no reasonable amount of Clomid (or other estrogen-blocker) will be able to keep the testes functioning. So, the only reason to take Clomid during a cycle is if you are susceptible to gyno, or want to try to reduce the bloating associated with elevated estrogens. Both of these actions take place at sites other than at the hypothalamus.

How does hCG work and what does it do? This hormone (produced by pregnant females) acts very much like LH, and it even closely resembles LH (and FSH) in chemical structure. So, administration of hCG sends a signal to the testes to start production of testosterone (thus, hCG can help prevent testicular atrophy during a long cycle). However, remember that the testosterone produced can signal the hypothalamus to stop sending the signals to turn on the testes. So, hCG can be somewhat inhibiting to the natural process of hormone release. That is why many believe that hCG should not be used at the end of a cycle, when the desire is to stimulate natural production of hormones.

It has become standard practice to use Clomid at the end of a cycle; because it is felt that blockage of the estrogen receptors on the hypothalamus will cause it to start signalling for the production of testosterone by releasing Gonadotropin-releasing hormone. While this sounds very good in theory and works in many cases, it does not always work, particularly in older men. For some, the use of clomid does not help "jump-start" the gonads at the end of a cycle, and some believe that only time will allow the hypothalamus to begin action again. Doctors still rely on the combination of clomid and hCG (yes, even after a cycle), and there appear to be indications that this combination therapy is a little more successful than clomid by itself. To be absolutely sure, a man who uses exogenous steroids should have blood work done after being off-cycle for a while, in order to ensure that the hormone levels have come into normal ranges.

Finally, many men who use steroids get high blood pressure very early in a cycle. While many have attributed this to erythropoiesis (production of too many red blood cells and thickening of the blood), I believe that the increase in BP is due to a direct action of androgens on the hypothalamus, altering the release of Vasopressin. Doctors who prescribe hormone-replacement therapy often monitor the hematocrit (% of red blood cells), and recommend that the patient donate blood if the hematocrit exceeds 50.
Credit: Sanjac


----------



## alexvega (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey  MUdGEbro respect to you from me . i´m a little boys in this topic, i have to much to learn, but i started to learn, my firt topic to review is PCT. thanks


----------



## alexvega (Aug 15, 2004)

*Hi MUDGE*. i had a problem i started a cycle on deca and equipose  3 weeks ago for just 2 weeks because i got a disease in my lung, i took antibiotics by 7 days ,and stoppped the cycle.
now i´m start to take novaldex 20mg/day. that´s correct.

what do you recomen to me.
thanks


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok I cant open this for some reason......I was told that it is the site for Upjohn or pfiezer or pharmacia ????

http://wwwsearch.pfizer.com/search?...ife+of+testosterone&ip=70.162.85.126&filter=p

http://www.pfizer.com/pfizer/downloa...stosterone.pdf



saying the half life of test Cypo is 8 days???????????


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 13, 2006)

got a question alittle off topic but is most of this stuff gotten from overseas that is what i have seen, how legit is it?


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

rhouser30 said:
			
		

> got a question alittle off topic but is most of this stuff gotten from overseas that is what i have seen, how legit is it?


It depends.....we need more details to give you any kind of an answer


----------



## rhouser30 (Jan 13, 2006)

like to get tren or test without homebrew


----------



## ironfreak2 (Jul 30, 2008)

very good info


----------



## alexvega (Aug 25, 2009)

alexvega said:


> Hey  MUdGEbro respect to you from me . i´m a little boys in this topic, i have to much to learn, but i started to learn, my firt topic to review is PCT. thanks



Hello everyone, longtime since i wrotte the firts time in this forum. 
givenu alot of thanks for the great inf that i can learn about the gears o roids whetever u can call it.

  by the way in three time along 8 yeas reading this topic i had did 3 cycles all of them with test enanthato plus nandro o EQ, the results were amanzing, i want to be honest i falldown in some depresion in the firts 5 days. i could be part of the hormone brain imbalace.

but after a one year off the roids iwoul like to star one moretime a short cycle.

but i dont have test enanthate available this time,what other roid can a use instead .

againg thanks alot u all.


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 6, 2012)

Mudge said:


> Oral steroids Drug Active half-life
> Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours
> Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours
> Dianabol (methandrostenolone, methandienone) 4.5 to 6 hours
> ...



This style info is why I joined this forum. Thanks


----------

